# 1st Time venison summer sausage



## Andrew1983 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well this is my first post here but I’ve been reading stuff for months and thought I would try my hand at SS . I think I did great for first time . It tastes good for prepackaged mix but next time I’m gonna try a recipe from here ! Any suggestions?! I did the 10 degrees every hour and it took 10 hours  and some I have a ice bath some I cooled in freezer a bit but not much Shrinkage at all! Thanks for all the tips and tricks! I think I added like 15% cheese which was a little much!


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 19, 2017)

They look delicious.  Never made it before but love to sample!  Nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2017)

It looks fantastic!
Looks like the perfect amount of cheese to me!
Al


----------



## hambandit (Nov 22, 2017)

that looks like the same ratio of cheese that comes in mine from the processor, maybe next year ill try to do my own.


----------



## Andrew1983 (Nov 23, 2017)

hambandit said:


> that looks like the same ratio of cheese that comes in mine from the processor, maybe next year ill try to do my own.


U should ! I had about 6 pounds venison and mixed 2 lb pork butt and about a 1 lb of pork fat just used a LEM SS package and they are incredible .. guys at my work are saying it’s way better then store bought SS and a couple said it was the best SS they ever had haha I was like damn I should have been doing this years ago plus it was fun to do


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

Looks great!  I look forward to the next venison post of yours :)


----------



## Sailboarder (Dec 1, 2017)

Andrew, that looks amazing!  I just bought a masterbuilt electric 30 and just seasoned it. I've done lots of elk Italian and brats but never tried the summer sausage and haven't smoked anything yet (stopped at the store today to pick up some sausage, ribs, and a small pork shoulder to try tomorrow).

Back to summer sausage, where did you find your smoking procedure? What do you mean by the 10 degrees at a time,  and when you're done I assume you put the SS in ice water?  

Thanks in advance
Bill 

P.S. New here, still learning how to navigate my way around this site  ;)


----------



## Andrew1983 (Dec 4, 2017)

Sailboarder said:


> Andrew, that looks amazing!  I just bought a masterbuilt electric 30 and just seasoned it. I've done lots of elk Italian and brats but never tried the summer sausage and haven't smoked anything yet (stopped at the store today to pick up some sausage, ribs, and a small pork shoulder to try tomorrow).
> 
> Back to summer sausage, where did you find your smoking procedure? What do you mean by the 10 degrees at a time,  and when you're done I assume you put the SS in ice water?
> 
> ...


I found it on here u set ur smoker at 110 with no smoke put SS in for a hour then u add smoke and go to 120 for a hour then 130 for an hour and so on till u get up to 170 , don’t go above 170 or the fat will render out. Smoke it the entire time except the first hour . Some I put In Ice bath for 5-15 minutes . Cover up the holes in ur SS with electric tape. I think the ice bath is just preference . The ones I didn’t put in ice bath turned out fine


----------



## Andrew1983 (Dec 4, 2017)

Bring them to an internal temperature of 153


----------

